# New to IVF and Egg Share, Any Advice??



## MrsNorm (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi!!!
A little bit about us. My husband and I are starting the process of IVF via Egg Share. 
My husband had a vasectomy a good few years ago. We have been told that a reversal is very unlikely to work due to the type of op he had  
I am 27 and my husband is 43. He already has children from his previous marriage, but I can't help but crave one of my own. My husband mentioned IVF, so we have been looking into it  
We will be using donor sperm as it's the only option left for us (hubbies own long story)
The reason we have chosen to go through Egg Share is to help others who are struggling like us.

Has anyone else been through this programme? Can you give us any advice?

I have to lose 2 stone first, but that won't take long


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi  I don't really have much advice for you given that I'm in a pretty similar situation myself but I didn't want to just read and run. These boards are a great source if info and I've found out lots of things and its really made me think about a lot of things in terms of egg sharing. I do feel like I'm much more prepared for having spent a few weeks reading people's experiences on this site.

What stage are you at with your treatment? Have you been accepted on the egg share scheme at your clinic?

Jojo xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I've done egg share this year and my main advice would be to be patient.  Sometimes things seem like they're taking forever and it's so hard to deal with but the time does pass and you do get there.  For me, it was waiting to be matched, which was about 2 months after all my tests and consultations had been done - which also took two months.  

Also, start thinking now about what you want to put on your pen portrait and goodwill message, it's hard to think of just what you want to say and how to word it.  These, if you don't know, are part of the donation process, you write a short message of goodwill to your recipients and a pen portrait of roughly one side of A4 (more if you wish) to any future children from your eggs, telling them a bit about you.  It's worth spending some time thinking about what kind of things you want to tell them and what you think might be interesting to them.

It seems like a daunting process but it's not when you learn it all!  Good luck to both of you!


----------



## charlie00134 (Jun 25, 2013)

Best advice I could give is the tests and matching involves a lot of waiting so be prepared for that. And never feel stupid asking questions.


----------

